# pronunciation guide for cyser



## ArdenS (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's a dumb question for you; how do you pronounce 'cyser'? I've heard both SEYE-ser and KEYE-ser.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 11, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge the common pronunciation is (SEYE-zer) with an accent on the first syllable.


----------

